# How do you find a location?



## Helo (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm in Los Angeles and a potential spot might have fallen through for a long-term situation.

That means looking for a new building but I'm somewhat lost as to how that can be done. The last place I completely lucked into, it was a fluke that I don't expect to see again. LA has some rather strict standards about what buildings can and cannot look like and will actually send crews to a building to do cosmetic repairs if a building starts looking run-down. They also pounce pretty quickly on abandoned property and sell it off once they find it.

Code Enforcement doesn't have a public list of blight cited buildings and most of the public lists of places that are abandoned are highly trafficked, tourist-y spots or so destroyed as to be unlivable.

I feel a little stuck. Relocation is out for at least several years (my partners want to finish their education before they leave) and I don't earn enough to save for a move.

So, how can I go about finding another place?


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 4, 2014)

There should be a public list of properties which have unpaid taxes.


----------



## Roots317 (Oct 4, 2014)

Real estate websites are good for finding vacant houses. Just try to find foreclosures that have been on the market for a few years. Idk how well that will work for ya in LA but its worth a try


----------



## Roots317 (Oct 4, 2014)

Real estate websites are good for finding vacant houses. Just try to find foreclosures that have been on the market for a few years. Idk how well that will work for ya in LA but its worth a try


----------



## Helo (Oct 4, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> There should be a public list of properties which have unpaid taxes.


Where would one find that?


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 4, 2014)

Helo said:


> Where would one find that?


Looks like they don't make that information available Online in LA County. 
You must telephone or be there in person.


----------



## Helo (Oct 4, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Looks like they don't make that information available Online in LA County.
> You must telephone or be there in person.


At the County Assessor's Office?


----------



## Kim Chee (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm not sure, but probably. I googled delinquent property taxes LA County and got relevant hits including the responsible department.


----------

